# Pararescue mentor



## Jsmith1246 (Apr 1, 2019)

I am looking for a Pararescue mentor. I live in Rhode Island and I am 20 years old. I am already in decent shape just want to work out efficiently and do the right things.
-Joe


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 1, 2019)

@Jdowning1210 -

Your intro post should have been your first post.
Please stop spamming the board with your single question.

I left your first post open for comment.

- locked -


----------

